# Cross for one of ours



## Clay3063 (Dec 8, 2019)

One of the men who came to us late last year, was laid to rest in a private cemetery in the mountains north west of us. I spent the morning and part of the afternoon on Friday cutting the simple joint and then carving the letters and numbers with my router. It's been a long time since I did anything with a router other than edging a board. His name was Bobby Thompson. He lived on fixed income after an accident several years ago left him unable to work. 750 dollars per month in the nineties was enough to get by on... barely. He was from Denver and lived there his whole life until the rent became more than he made. So he moved south to the Springs and then Pueblo and finally Trinidad where he had an apartment for a while until they raised the rent. That's when I met him. One of the ladies that helps us was finally able to get him into a subsidized apartment on his birthday, August 30th, of this year, after being homeless for several years. He died in his bed at age 55, November 1st. We buried his ashes yesterday, among friendly strangers. Two other men were buried in this private family plot on a homestead; men who had no place else to go until this family opened their memories and their hearts to them both... and to Bobby. Just thought I'd share that. I haven't been in the shop except to refill propane bottles for weeks now. Until I made this cross for our friend and brother, Bobby. 
Shalom 
-Clay

Reactions: Sincere 13


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 8, 2019)

55, that's just too young...Beautiful job Clay, obviously, you still have the knack to run more than just edges.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> 55, that's just too young...Beautiful job Clay, obviously, you still have the knack to run more than just edges.


Yes sir. It is. The average lifespan for a homeless person that has been living on the edge for more than 5 years is 46 yrs for men and 42 yrs for women. Bobby had HIV, Bone cancer, Thyroid issues, Hep C, but died of complications of Pneumonia. Hep C, thyroid issues, HIV, and all kinds of cancers are very common among the homeless.... but then again, so too are those things common among all of us. They just tend to hit the homeless harder.
And thank you for the kind words my friend.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2019)

Beautiful tribute Clay. What a shame to go so early....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 8, 2019)

Nothing but a beautiful tribute. Great job my friend. May he rest in peace.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2019)

Clay3063 said:


> Yes sir. It is. The average lifespan for a homeless person that has been living on the edge for more than 5 years is 46 yrs for men and 42 yrs for women. Bobby had HIV, Bone cancer, Thyroid issues, Hep C, but died of complications of Pneumonia. Hep C, thyroid issues, HIV, and all kinds of cancers are very common among the homeless.... but then again, so too are those things common among all of us. They just tend to hit the homeless harder.
> And thank you for the kind words my friend.



sorry for Bobby's demise. 
But common? .3 % of americans have HIV. and if you get further into demographics- pretty easy to avoid having these problems....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2019)

Beautiful job on the cross! God rest his soul! Chuck

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> sorry for Bobby's demise.
> But common? .3 % of americans have HIV. and if you get further into demographics- pretty easy to avoid having these problems....


Here is an interesting article on the issue at hand: https://www.healthline.com/health/hiv-aids/facts-statistics-infographic#prevalence

According to this article, written and reviewed last year, 1.1 million Americans have HIV and an additional 15% of people aged 13 and older have it and do not know they have it. Those figures would constitute it being common in my book. But then again, anything over the number 0 is too many in my book.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2019)

Clay3063 said:


> Here is an interesting article on the issue at hand: https://www.healthline.com/health/hiv-aids/facts-statistics-infographic#prevalence
> 
> According to this article, written three almost four years ago, 1.1 million Americans have HIV and an additional 15% of people aged 13 and older have it and do not know they have it. Those figures would constitute it being common in my book. But then again, anything over the number 0 is too many in my book.


We do not agree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> We do not agree.


Good enough for me my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2019)

Clay3063 said:


> Good enough for me my friend.


How did they come up with 15%. 1 out of 6 is a big number 50 million. 1.1 million is .3 % believable.


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> How did they come up with 15%. 1 out of 6 is a big number 50 million. 1.1 million is .3 % believable.


LOL. I don't know brother. You'd have to ask them. I didn't write it. Just read it and a few others that quote the same statistics. I'm not a math guru. Just an old country preacher with certain skills. Math not being one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Great tribute sir. Wonderful cross anybody would be proud to be paid tribute in that way coming from the heart.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that story. At least he had a bed to pass on in. Small things that we all take for granted but mean so much to others. At least he had some kindness shown to him before he passed. Clay what you did for him speaks volumes to me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Good looking cross Clay. My condolences are his and to all who considered him a friend.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

